
Ask HN: Would you be interested in a Remote-Team as a service product? - p17b
I am doing some user study on companies facing a shortage of technical talent. Would you be interested in expanding your engineering team whereby we handle things like recruiting, training, payroll, taxes, setting up the office, compliances, etc at locations convenient to you?
======
nieksand
How is this different than hiring a consulting company?

